# Manon ETD 11/3 Thread?



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

pb102, I hope the info from Harms is accurate BUT the website marinetraffic.com indicates Manon's arrival in Halifax on 11/15 at 22:00. I doubt Manon can unload and sail?!?! to Newark in time to arrive on the 17th. Oh well, what's one day.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wallenius now reports the 18th on this tracking site: https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=displayOceanQuickSearchResult

I've heard that cargo is submitted for customs clearance prior to arrival. Does that mean that it's possible our cars will not sit in customs for any amount of time at all?

And, what's the difference between EH Harms and Wallenius?


----------



## pb102 (May 17, 2010)

I believe Wallenius is the marine transportation company, whereas EH Harms acts as a middle man between BMW and transportation companies (like Wallenius), so I would trust Wallenius with arrival estimates.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pb102 (May 17, 2010)

Looks like the arrival date got moved again to 11/19 
http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/voyageSearch.do?actionType=searchVoyage&searchVoyageString=CQ044-MAN


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

not cool!


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bimmer Bummer


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

So, if the ship gets in by the end of the week, when does everyone think we'll be taking delivery of our cars if all goes smoothly? One week thereafter, two weeks thereafter, more? I was hoping by Thanksgiving, but no longer looks likely...


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Did our boat get lost?:dunno:


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Why you say that?


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Appeared lost due to lack of current position information. Good news now...Manon docked in Halifax.


----------



## sjd980002 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wish I could remember how long it took last time from dock to delivery. My current lease is up in 11 days. Anyone know the typical timeframe? I might have to call BMW FS and ask for a few more days.


----------



## coolbrzmcd (Oct 14, 2007)

She's out of Halifax and on way to New York!!!


----------



## sheldonzane64 (Jul 27, 2010)

Manon is now discharging in New York. Next stop Brunswick? :clap:

Looks like Manon will make the 11/22 ETA at Brunswick!

Wishing all aboard a speedy delivery! How many PCDs? You are all welcome to go ahead of me as I will not pick up until 1/18/11. Only 15 weeks from drop off in Paris.


----------



## coolbrzmcd (Oct 14, 2007)

She's moored in New York!! C'mon customs, be on the ball next week.....


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there any way to see the cars being unloaded remotely via camera (at the New York dock)? Otherwise, does anyone know if it is possible to contact the VPC directly, without going through ED Sales? And, how long before customs clearance are VINs assigned "customs clearance dates", on average? I ask because there are very serious items that I need to remark for my vehicle for its arrival at the VPC, which I would like to inform the VPC of myself, if at all possible; ED Sales is already aware of same, but I would prefer to no longer deal with them. Thank you.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

dbs600 said:


> Is there any way to see the cars being unloaded remotely via camera (at the New York dock)? Otherwise, does anyone know if it is possible to contact the VPC directly, without going through ED Sales? And, how long before customs clearance are VINs assigned "customs clearance dates", on average? I ask because there are very serious items that I need to remark for my vehicle for its arrival at the VPC, which I would like to inform the VPC of myself, if at all possible; ED Sales is already aware of same, but I would prefer to no longer deal with them. Thank you.


OK, at this point I really have to wonder if you are an ED customer, someone who is lost and doesn't realize they are posting on the ED, or a troll from the Pontiac board.

When you find out how to contact the VPC without going through your CA or ED sales let us all know.

I thiink I understand by reading your posts why you don't want to talk to ED Sales, and I assume the feeling is mutual.

Just chill out and things will be taken care of in due course.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

coolbrzmcd said:


> She's moored in New York!! C'mon customs, be on the ball next week.....


EDs that arrived on November 10 at Newark have not yet cleared customs.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

TheCount1 said:


> OK, at this point I really have to wonder if you are an ED customer, someone who is lost and doesn't realize they are posting on the ED, or a troll from the Pontiac board.
> 
> When you find out how to contact the VPC without going through your CA or ED sales let us all know.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy. Wonder as much as you like, but 'chill out' yourself and stop wasting your and my time by holding yourself before you write crap like this; if you don't have anything knowledgeable add, know your place. Hope your delivery goes smoothly.


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

*...on the Manon as well*

Joining bimmerfest today - after looking for info on customs clearance etc. 
Took delivery of new 750xi in Munich on Oct 18th - blasted through Europe and handed the car over in Amsterdam on 25th...the long wait as Manon worked its way thru the Baltic before headed West and finally arriving at Newark...so like many of you here now not so patiently waiting for customs to start the next leg of this process.

Spoke with dealer today - he was optomistic for Wed delivery - obviously seems unlikely at this stage - especially given I have a door ding to repair - rec'd day two of ownership in Prague...

Will post with any new dealer updates


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

M5times3 said:


> Joining bimmerfest today - after looking for info on customs clearance etc.
> Took delivery of new 750xi in Munich on Oct 18th - blasted through Europe and handed the car over in Amsterdam on 25th...the long wait as Manon worked its way thru the Baltic before headed West and finally arriving at Newark...so like many of you here now not so patiently waiting for customs to start the next leg of this process.
> 
> Spoke with dealer today - he was optomistic for Wed delivery - obviously seems unlikely at this stage - especially given I have a door ding to repair - rec'd day two of ownership in Prague...
> ...


Dealers don't really have any better information than we do until the cars are out of customs and USDA inspection. Based on the ship that docked prior to mine, it will take two weeks to get through that.

Which dealer did you buy from?


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

After years of buying through Prestige in Ramsey - went via JMK for this. Prestige tried to pull a fast one on the Euro Delivery pricing - so won't be back there anytime soon.

Two weeks seems excessive - and that is w/o Thanksgiving in the mix. Good news is I'll be traveling for most of it - so won't be missing the car until Dec 4th


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

M5times3 said:


> After years of buying through Prestige in Ramsey - went via JMK for this. Prestige tried to pull a fast one on the Euro Delivery pricing - so won't be back there anytime soon.
> 
> Two weeks seems excessive - and that is w/o Thanksgiving in the mix. Good news is I'll be traveling for most of it - so won't be missing the car until Dec 4th


I bought at Bloomfield. First ED but 5th car from them.


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

Manon is back out at sea - WW haven't updated off-loading data yet - but safe to assume all north east delivery cars are now on US soil


----------



## briano72 (Sep 1, 2006)

This waiting is killing me


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

sjd980002 said:


> Wish I could remember how long it took last time from dock to delivery. My current lease is up in 11 days. Anyone know the typical timeframe? I might have to call BMW FS and ask for a few more days.


If you have not been down the path yet - they will extend up to 10 days no cost


----------



## sheldonzane64 (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like Bimmers have been off loaded at Brunswick. Now the customs wait begins.


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

sheldonzane64 said:


> Looks like Bimmers have been off loaded at Brunswick. Now the customs wait begins.


Yup, shows mine was unloaded at 23:00 on 11/22, not sure what time zone WW's time is in though. Just happy that its here, and I hope US Customs in GA is quicker than in NY!!


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

According to the WW website, my car has already been released from Customs (Brunswick, GA) has anyone else seen that or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Any deliveries yet from the New York unloading on 11/18?


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine has been at the NJ port since 11/19 and I have not yet received a customs clearance date.


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

No news yet - WW site hasn't even been updated to reflect disembarkation, CA has no idea, and according email from EH Harms was offloaded on 17th (which we know it wasn't, more likely 19th or 20th based on Manon's time in NY) and they referred any questions to BMW ED. Sounds like the run around due to poor information that so many have sufferred during this process.

Patience they say is a virtue...if it goes past next weekend mine will be starting to wear out.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

That's interesting. My 535xi unloaded on 10/24. Currently 'released from....' after customs release. I was hoping to gauge when I would get my car based on your times! My CA tells me it has not left the port yet though.


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

Was unloaded information from EH Harms site or WW? Could be the consider "unloaded" once out of customs - those with prior experience is that right for NY?

Good news is your now at VDC so barring any damage should be on your way soon once they have updated GPS added smart phone and any other final US preparation. I have a tire to replace and a door ding...sure to be an extra week for that  

Best of luck - might make a truck west by mid-week.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

SSJ: Which port is yours at?

Also, does anyone know if, becuase we've done European Delivery, there will be less hard drive space in our cars overall? Specifically, do they 're-flash' the entire system, deleting all, or do they just add US Maps, taking up additional storage space?


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bayonne NJ


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Delivered from new york, ny 26-11-2010 08:00:00 1
discharged new york, ny 24-11-2010 23:00:00 1
customs release new york, ny 24-11-2010 00:00:00 
loaded on vessel bremerhaven 10-11-2010 16:17:20 1
received at terminal bremerhaven 08-11-2010 10:22:51 1


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Interesting!? So you went through NJ/NY as well. Hmm.

My stats: 

CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 19-11-2010 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 03-11-2010 14:44:30 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 02-11-2010 11:56:13 1 
BOOKED BREMEN 28-10-2010 09:00:15 1

My stats also show a "Port of Discharge" as "New York" and an "ETA" of "20-11-2010", whatever this means.

I thought that becuase my customs release date shows 00:00:00 for a time, that it meant that mine has not yet been released, but according to your stats, it seems as though the the customs release time never displays accurately and only always shows a date with 00:00:00, is this correct? Can anyone confirm? Does this mean that mine has been released and is currently being worked on at the VDC?

Given youre stats, I'd estimate redelivery at your dealership early next week!


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

Loaded Bremehaven 03-11-2010 14:44:30..and no update since, fingers crossed for Monday. Identical time as yours for loading. When did it get updated with the unload? Assume you got customs data from Harms.


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Data is from the WW site. Insert vin in the track and trace box.


----------



## pb102 (May 17, 2010)

Just spoke with BMWED and got the same information as dbs600 did from his CA. Was told to follow up on Thursday for a status update.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

bmwusa.com now states my car is that the "Vehicle Preparation Center" a/k/a "Vehicle Distribution Center".

Note: The WW site still shows "00:00:00" for the "Customs Release" time and there is still no "1" under "Status" for same.


----------



## pb102 (May 17, 2010)

I was just told by the BMW ED customer service that my car was released to the carrier today and is expected to be delivered to the dealer tomorrow! Still waiting for confirmation from the dealer, but it looks like it's finally happening!


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Almost like a second wedding....

Just heard from CA that may ship as mine as early as tomorrow.


----------



## Stanesq (Oct 12, 2009)

*Late Delivery*

My salesman says he thought there is a tire shortage issue still which was delaying delivery on my 535ix Msport.

On a somewhat related note, I dont want the XDRIVE badge on the vehicle. Is that easy for me to take off or should I ask the dealer to do so before delivery?


----------



## sheldonzane64 (Jul 27, 2010)

Now that it appears the Manon cars have cleared customs and ag, has anyone got a PCD date yet? Have been consistently told that once cars clear customs, PCD will schedule a delivery date.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Stanesq said:


> My salesman says he thought there is a tire shortage issue still which was delaying delivery on my 535ix Msport.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, I dont want the XDRIVE badge on the vehicle. Is that easy for me to take off or should I ask the dealer to do so before delivery?


I've seen people de-badge their cars all the time, so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

In addition to the below, will the WW site provide any further updates?
In other words: Should I continue to check the site for any reason?

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 22-11-2010 08:00:00 1 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 19-11-2010 19:00:00 1 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 19-11-2010 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 03-11-2010 14:44:30 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 02-11-2010 11:56:13 1 
BOOKED BREMEN 28-10-2010 09:00:15 1


----------



## sheldonzane64 (Jul 27, 2010)

dbs600;

I never got anything more from the WW site. The Harms site still has no entry for cleared customs. The BMW website shows at "Preparation Center". My impression is that most recent info can be gotten from calling BMW ED with your Production No. or Vehicle ID at (800) 932-0831 and speak to someone in person. Good luck.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks! I'm at the same point!


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

sheldonzane64 said:


> Now that it appears the Manon cars have cleared customs and ag, has anyone got a PCD date yet? Have been consistently told that once cars clear customs, PCD will schedule a delivery date.


Yes I have a PCD date of 12/14! :thumbup:


----------



## briano72 (Sep 1, 2006)

I just called the 800 number and spoke with Sabrina. She was totally awesome. She called the trucking company and gave me an eta of 12-7! I'll finally get my baby back after this long wait!

Brian


----------



## sheldonzane64 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ian335;

Congratulations, that is great. Have fun on your pick-up. I am shooting for 1/18 but have not heard any word yet.


----------



## Cacophony (Dec 3, 2010)

Ian, did you wait for your ca to schedule your pcd date or did you call them directly?


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

Cacophony said:


> Ian, did you wait for your ca to schedule your pcd date or did you call them directly?


My CA called me, with someone from the PC on the line and we scheduled it quickly and efficiently


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

sheldonzane64 said:


> Ian335;
> 
> Congratulations, that is great. Have fun on your pick-up. I am shooting for 1/18 but have not heard any word yet.


Wow you have more patience than I do!!!


----------



## M5times3 (Nov 20, 2010)

What is the status of those that were on Manon and discharged in NY on 19/11 - has anybody got their car yet?

I was all set for today, until call yesterday claiming that issue with a rim that needed to be replaced at VDC...I'm mystified by that one as certainly wasn't damaged at drop off, but an excuse I have heard before. I did have two minor issues, tire to be replaced for superficial damage and a door ding. Expressed to my CA yesterday that if these were the issues I would rather they just deliver the car at this point and I'll deal with rim (if true), and tire issues downstream when they have the parts - see no reason for another week at VDC for this type of thing.


----------



## pb102 (May 17, 2010)

M5times3 said:


> What is the status of those that were on Manon and discharged in NY on 19/11 - has anybody got their car yet?
> 
> I was all set for today, until call yesterday claiming that issue with a rim that needed to be replaced at VDC...I'm mystified by that one as certainly wasn't damaged at drop off, but an excuse I have heard before. I did have two minor issues, tire to be replaced for superficial damage and a door ding. Expressed to my CA yesterday that if these were the issues I would rather they just deliver the car at this point and I'll deal with rim (if true), and tire issues downstream when they have the parts - see no reason for another week at VDC for this type of thing.


Well, this is interesting. I got a similar call yesterday claiming that they found an issue with one of the front tires at the VDC *after* the car had passed inspection and was released to the trucking company. Haven't been able to obtain any more detail on the issue, but definitely won't be picking up the car today (which was the original plan)


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Despite optomistic reports, has anyone actually picked-up their car at a dealer?:dunno:


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like overoptimistic salespeople making promises based on estimates...


----------

